# Winamax



## milllou (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
j'habite la Belgique et il m'est impossible de télécharger l'apps Winamax pour iPad car c'est réservé uniquement à la France.

Sur le support de Winamax ils me disent qu'il est possible de la téléchargé en se connectant sur l'appstore france lais je n'y arrive pas. QQ'un a la solution ?

Merci à tous,


----------



## MacJess (21 Juin 2011)

Il faut que tu te crées un compte pour l'appstore france, cherche sur le net tu trouveras. 

Ce que je peux t'assurer c'est que je suis français, j'ai installé l'appli depuis mon compte en France et que quand j'ai voulu y jouer depuis l'Italie (avec une ip italienne donc) ça a parfaitement fonctionné.

Par contre méfies toi puisque la loi française impose que tu communiques à Winamax (ou autres services de jeux en lignes) un scan de ta pièce d'identité ainsi qu'un relevé d'identité bancaire pour que tu puisse retirer l'argent sur ton compte winamax. Cela posera peut être problème si tu es belge avec un compte bancaire belge. A défaut de fournir ces documents il fermeront ton compte sous 2 à 3 mois.


----------

